# nissan silvia s13 engine swap help



## ke70 ca18det (Jul 24, 2009)

hey guys i own a nissan silvia s13 with sr20det.. there is only 1 nissan silvia s13 in entire pakistan....we dont have good machinerys to build block or do head porting u can say torquing issues.....i want 700whp from the car to bust a 2jz supra claiming 900whp.....i have some swaps in option plz help me out what to start with....

1.sr22det crate engine from mazworx adding gt4090r turbo
2.rb25det with cam upgrade and pistons/rods with gt37r .wht tranny?
3.rb26det with cam upgrade and perheps built block with wht tranny
4.1jzgte with cams nd big turbo
5 2jzgte same as 1jz

the problem is supra engines are good and map base engine and easy to tune,the thing is that i dont feel good adding a toyota label into a proud nissan u can understand.....

i have bought some prts for the s13 
tein monoflex with edfc controller
brembo big brake kit
sway bars front and rear cusco
tein tension rods
fender braces
tanabe g medalion 3.5 catback



the problem is can a sr20det built up motor produce 700whp with map conversion and big turbo like gt40 or t88 if yes will i have to use sr tranny with upgraded clutch like exedy twin plate or z32 tranny......plus in cyl engine ill have to relocate battery that i dont want ..


plz help a little help will be enough to push my mind for wht to start with its basically wht to stick with thxx......


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ke70 ca18det said:


> hey guys i own a nissan silvia s13 with sr20det.. there is only 1 nissan silvia s13 in entire pakistan....we dont have good machinerys to build block or do head porting u can say torquing issues.....i want 700whp from the car to bust a 2jz supra claiming 900whp.....i have some swaps in option plz help me out what to start with....
> 
> 1.sr22det crate engine from mazworx adding gt4090r turbo
> 2.rb25det with cam upgrade and pistons/rods with gt37r .wht tranny?
> ...


700 is high for an sr youll be spending a lot of money. to be honest with you if you have to ask a forum on if a car can produce 700 hp, you should even be trying to attempt it. youll need to do some serious homework. and find a really good tuner and a machine shop that can do head work and precision in their measurements mathwork


----------



## ke70 ca18det (Jul 24, 2009)

*righty ryte.....*

ur ryte about that spendin alot money on sr will not dooo..its better to swap rb series what to say.....


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ke70 ca18det said:


> ur ryte about that spendin alot money on sr will not dooo..its better to swap rb series what to say.....


if you have the resources and the capability to do it i dont see why not.


----------



## ke70 ca18det (Jul 24, 2009)

problem is its too hectic too buy engine from mazworx itz a crate engine then buy otha stuff too complete will cost mee 18000 plus 
crate is for 13000
turbo full race 30r is 3500
clutch twin 1600
many mo things ineed power i think rb26 will full fill dreams

i wanna ask one mo thing i am using ca18det in ke70 corolla adding a bov which pipe should i fit it intake manifold pipe or turbo pipe..soon car will be mapped
plus a stock ecu can handle tomei procams solid ones


----------

